# Horse boarding problems



## BiddySueHanna (Apr 19, 2015)

I recently was given my last horse at my age.....and started boarding at a friend's place. What I'm worried about is the fact the couple have 4 kids from previous separated marriages, the 2 older girls: 12 & 16 love to ride, and they don't have any idea how to care for a horse, feed it or do anything else with one....except ride, and ride hard. They have already are inquisitive about my horse who is 16 years young, and only for light riding. I do no trust these 2 girls, just because I was told by the gf of their dad, that they just don't care. 
My friend which is the gf, owns 5 horses between the 2.... She had asked for permission to ride my horse, which I just got on Tuesday the 14th......I have not even ridden her yet, as the farrier was just out on Friday. I have her permission cause she is experienced, and I trust her.....but as for the girls.....when they are alone at the farm, and the adults are working......I don't trust that these girls will keep off my horse. I'm listening to my gut instincts, which is telling me to find another stable. I plan on talking to my friend, about it....but I know they can't guarantee the girls not riding my horse when they are not there.....

I showed up on a surprise visit when I need the parents were not there, the older ones were supposed to be watching the younger ones.....but the older one was at the pasture with my horse, with a boy. As soon as my friend and I came over, they asked how old my mare was, then left.....uneasy feeling. What's with all the questions?? 

I have had this happen to me twice.....first time I sued the owner of the stable, she ruined my horse, had to sell her.....second time, the owner of the stable was riding my horse, cause she wanted to buy him.....which wasn't for sale. I moved the following day out of those stables.....I don't talk to either of them now.

Has anyone has this happened......????

Thanks 
Sorry for the long story.....new to this group


----------



## Blue (Sep 4, 2011)

Trust your instincts


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Move. Too much stress with worrying.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

I would move my horse, these girls will ride your horse every opportunity they get, if you don't want this, move.


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

Welcome to the forum and Yes I had a quarter horse that was the best trail horse I could wont and a lot of people ask it they could ride him and I said NO. I heard from some grooms at the barn that some of them were thinking of getting on my horses when I would not be around I told everybody that is I found out that some body was on my horse they would pay and not with money after I found a new home I move as fast as a roadrunner


----------



## franknbeans (Jun 7, 2007)

Not sure what you are waiting for. Move your horse. Period. Really pretty simple. Did you not know the situation before you even moved your horse there?


----------



## BiddySueHanna (Apr 19, 2015)

Thanks for the advice, did not know the situation 
Looking for a boarding stable but they are few and far between in this area. 
I will monitor my horse until something happens


----------



## Boo Walker (Jul 25, 2012)

If you've had this happen before, you need to practice the fine art of saying NO!!


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

Is that your horse in the Avatar? If so I can see why someone would want to ride her...she is gorgeous. However that is no reason for anyone to get on a horse not belonging to them w/o permission. I think if you talk to these girls specifically and lay down exactly what you mean about them not riding then they may be more responsible. Often times if you look the problem in the face and you set your parameters (not shyly or in a by-the-way manner but in an almost intervention-esque style) People sort themselves out and take the high road.


----------



## sarahfromsc (Sep 22, 2013)

I would move as quickly as you can.

Until you find a new place, I would gather the parents and the teens and bluntly, forcefully, and to their faces, tell them your horse is not to be ridden by anyone. Period. I would also have something in writing stating no riding by anyone.

You are the only voice your horse has. Use it forcefully.


----------



## BiddySueHanna (Apr 19, 2015)

Thanks all for your advice. Yes, my avatar is my horse Hanna

I had plan on speaking with the Gf who is a friend, who I am boarding from. She is the one, who mention that one of the girls don't know how to treat a horse. She pointed out that they are not disrespectful, and don't want to ride my horse. I went over tonight to brush my horse, and I felt like a stranger coming to see my horse. That is not a good feeling....they were not there. 

I have ask her to come out for lunch so I can speak with her in person.....

They are not a professional boarding stable.....I have not signed a boarding contract either yet. 

My friend and I are currently checking out another stable tomorrow.....cause she does not want to board there now....and they whole idea was, we ride together....and board together. 

Thanks


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Until you move tell your friend the BO that you changed your mind & you don't want her to ride your horse-at all. If she asks why tell her you don't want the girls to see it & think they can too.

I have boarders & have never asked to ride anyone's horse or had one boarder asking to ride another's horse. We sometimes swap for fun but never if the owners aren't around. I also don't allow someone around the horses who doesn't have a reason to be.


----------



## BiddySueHanna (Apr 19, 2015)

I will be moving out the end of April.....Found an awesome boarding stable with so much more areas to ride, and awesome trails.....


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

Pretty mare. Glad you are moving. Someone messing with your horse w/o permission is big huge red flag. I used to brush one boarders horse but I had asked her if she cared when i was brushing the others, would it be okay , same for the fly spray. Ask first get permission.
For someone to mess with your horse w/o your permission is not acceptable.


----------

